# ?? Araflora.com group buy



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

*?? Araflora.com group buy*

Has anybody here ever considered doing a group order for import from Araflora.com? They have a lot of really cool ferns... 

Araflora; exotic flora & plant supplies - Ferns and Selaginella

A lot of this stuff has probably never been in the hobby here.

Any thoughts?

Note: I hope that this post is not in violation of any specific rule about discussing group orders. I am just putting out feelers with a general question. Please delete this post if it is a problem.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't have a problem with the thread,I think it's a great idea.It seems most of the stuff in the first few pages are out of stock though.How would you receive the order? If you have 20 people from all over the country place an order then you'd have to reship the plants to the final destinations? I agree that they do have some pretty cool plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for considering that.

I sent them an email a year ago and I just went to find it again. They explained that they charge a 75 euro fee just to process the phyto and CITES paperwork on their end. I do not have experience importing plants, but I think we might also have to pay USDA an inspection fee. Is that right? Can anybody explain exactly how this works? Along with the shipping charges I think you would want an order of at least $500 to make it worthwhile. If it were a few people getting together to order it wouldn't be so hard to just have one receive the parcel from Araflora and then ship out boxes to everybody else.

It's hard to keep rare terrarium ferns in stock, but I bet if you contacted them asking about a good-sized order they could find a way to make some of the plants available if they really have them there.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have ordered from them twice and have fairly good experiences. The second time there was an issue with the weather but that's not something they can control. I was very impressed with the way they ship their plants.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

I would probably be interested in getting in on an order.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind going in on an order as well


----------



## IndustrialDreamz (Jul 15, 2013)

I would absolutely be on this order as well.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I might be interested if I have the money when it comes time to order, and we can get a solid idea of how much of the shipping burden we'd each have to pay... and plants wanted are in stock. 

I want these especially...
Araflora; exotic flora & plant supplies - Plant flowering blue unknown

Araflora; exotic flora & plant supplies - Elaphoglossum metallicum

Araflora; exotic flora & plant supplies - Begonia species Madagascar (metallic))


BTW...
When I ordered Ferns from that guy in Thailand all I had to pay extra other then actual cost of shipping was an extra $20-25 cites/phytosanitary certificate I think


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for considering this everybody. I will plan to send you PMs. It will take a little while to pull this together. It will be good to get a list of desired plants so that we can check with them about availability and estimated shipping & associated charges.

In the meantime, there is a nursery in Hawaii that has some interesting selections that I have had my eye on and I wonder if anybody might be interested in a group order for them(?). The extra shipping charges and inspection fee for plant material from Hawaii will also add some expense to an order from them. They don't have much that would be terrarium suitable and the plants are instead more like tropical patio, houseplant, greenhouse or Zone 10 selections. 

Here's the link to the place... Frankie's Nursery

Here are the three plants from their list that I had my eye on...


_Freycinetia multiflora_
_Gnetum gnemon_
_Pandanus amaryllifolius_

These are very interesting plants. There is some other interesting stuff in their list, including a wide variety of citrus and other stuff that you might be able to grow as potted fruit trees. The nursery's prices are pretty low, but shipping with the inspection fee will be about a hundred dollars. 

Please send me a PM if you might be interested in a group buy with this place in Hawaii.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

I would also be interested in a group buy from araflora...thanks


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

I will be on Oahu in September and will work a visit to frankies nursery in. I could pick up a couple things and bring them back if you would like. I am going to go over the araflora list and see if I want in on that group order,


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

interested in a list of 15 plants from araflora depending on shipping costs. only 5 are currently listed as instock 9 aren't.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

the rhododendron species that I like is named borneo, but they say it is native to south America. they also say the Madagascar begonia is from south America and the ferns they list are also from places consistently different than the names they give them. I hate it when companies get origen info wrong. just so I don't forget my list I will post it here. Microsorum steerei (thailandicum,Microsorum steerei (thailandicum, Microsorum steerei (thailandicum,Rhododendron (species Borneo,Cypress leaved plait moss (on tree) 'Hypnum cupressiforme',Lecanopteris sinuosa 'B',Heliamphora x heterodoxa x minor (M),Lecanopteris pumila,Thuidium moss species,Begonia species Madagascar (metallic,Solanopteris brunei,Fern species Bali 0206,Fern species Sumatra,Pleopeltis percussa 'Starter',


----------

